# Gerber Back Pack System w/Multiple Packs & Hydration



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Gerber Back Pack System that has never been used. Still has the tags on it. Multiple packs and configurations. Fanny packs with harness, day packs. All interchangable with a hydration bladder. Asking $175.00 but make me an offer I can't refuse. Give me a call at 801-771-6220. Tried to post pics but no can do. You can find it on KSL .https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29989020&cat=410


----------

